# Photos



## J Wingfield (Jul 19, 2010)

I am currently in the process of providing my documents to London, could someone tell me do I have to provide photos for my 26yrs old son who is not accompanying us to Canada.....I have read the instructions but are confused, please help me.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

J Wingfield said:


> I am currently in the process of providing my documents to London, could someone tell me do I have to provide photos for my 26yrs old son who is not accompanying us to Canada.....I have read the instructions but are confused, please help me.


Unless your 26 year old son has special dispensation he would not be allowed to accompany you to Canada so the answer is NO.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

only photos for people on the paperwork are required


----------



## J Wingfield (Jul 19, 2010)

patient man said:


> only photos for people on the paperwork are required


Thanks for your replies, application sent to London today, now we wait.


----------

